# zum element Attribut xmlns zufügen



## seven-12 (23. Okt 2006)

hallo, 

wie kann ich ein Attribut xmlns in die XML zufügen? 

Mit addNamespace?

Danke Euch,

seven-12


----------



## seven-12 (23. Okt 2006)

Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
root.addNamespaceDeclaration(Namespace.getNamespace(""));
dann habe ich in der XML Struktur:
<user xmlns="">
wie kann ich dieses attribut jetzt ändern auf eine Adresse.
Mit setAttribute funktioniert es nicht...

Danke Euch,

seven-12


----------



## byte (23. Okt 2006)

Verrätst Du auch noch, welche XML-Lib Du nutzt oder müssen wir die raten? :roll:


----------



## seven-12 (23. Okt 2006)

sorry,
ich nutze JDOM


----------



## byte (23. Okt 2006)

seven-12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
> root.addNamespaceDeclaration(Namespace.getNamespace(*""*));
> dann habe ich in der XML Struktur:
> <user xmlns=*""*>
> wie kann ich dieses attribut jetzt ändern auf eine Adresse.



Wenn Du scharf nachdenkst über das was Du da oben hingeschrieben hast, dann kommst Du bestimmt selbst drauf.


----------



## seven-12 (23. Okt 2006)

wenn ich es wusste hätte ich nicht gefragt, aber danke


----------



## seven-12 (23. Okt 2006)

ich bekomme diese Meldung :


> The namespace xmlns="http://etwas" could not be added as a namespace to "userdata": The namespace prefix "" collides with the element namespace prefix


wenn ich es so zufüge:


```
Namespace ns = Namespace.getNamespace("http://etwas");
 root.addNamespaceDeclaration(ns);
```

Ich habe es in verschiedenen Tutorials gesehen und weiß einfach nicht, warum es bei mir nicht funktioniert.

danke, 

seven-12


----------

